# انترفيو شركات البترول



## المهندس الريدى (22 مايو 2011)

ممكن مساعده فى ايه نمظ الأسئله للأنترفيوهات لشركات البترووول؟؟ ولو فى نموووووووذج يبقى جزاكم الله كل خير :28::28::28:


----------

